# Albums



## berryb (Nov 10, 2012)

Guys,

Just wanted to know by the experts on this site on what the albums link is about? wanted to start a daily column to talk about everything under the philippine sun.. But, didn't want to start a column if no one would ever use it,, I know this site is basically for advise and what not so I thought if I started to talk about daily life people could read it and get good info about the subject either it be about the in-laws or a good restaurant they ate at, good stores, good news papers, web sites, or even philippine politics and religion, new movies, TV shows. (I personally don't watch TV shows or movies) unless it is news, discovery or science. Well (natural science) I dont consider evolution science :focus: either way what is your guys ideas on the subject, of course everyone can put their own experience(s) in or just their own 2 cents in as it where..


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Hi Berry,

Well, politics and or religion would diffidently no be allowed per the site owner but the rest of your ideas sound pretty good to me. Before starting though, you should send this inquiry to the owner by using the *contact link *at the top of any page and just wait for a reply from him. I'll go ahead and close this thread and let you go ahead and contact the site owner. Good luck and hope he likes your idea.*


Gene*


----------

